# Show your cane & stick racks



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Ok,

I embarrassed to admit it but so far for the storage of my sticks and canes, all I'm using are a couple of old plant
stands my wife said I could have after I failed to water the recipients they supported while she was on holidays last
year. 

Anyhow, I've seen some pretty nice home built cane racks online and I've really got to get busy and make something.
So what have you, let's see what your using to store your canes and sticks?

Cheers,
Sean


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Sean,

I have 2 of these racks. They hold 12 sticks each and were made with the leftover lumber from repairs to my deck. 1 1/2" holes cut with an auger bit. For my first attempt, these suffice for now. I would like to make some more stylish looking stands from better looking lumber. Painted treated lumber has no warmth. Perhaps knotty pine with a nice colored stain and urethane finish.

Mark


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark,
That looks great, exactly what I'm looking to build. I was wondering about hole size but you answered that for me, thanks.
The height, about 2 ft work ok do you think?


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I would think a 2' height will work well with standard 8' length lumber, no waste. Mine are 26" as that was the length of 4 cut offs I had left over from the 8' boards used on the deck repairs. My racks consist of 2 pcs 6"x 26" for the uprights. 2 ea. 6"x24" for the top and 2 ea. 6"x 24" for the bottom. 4 ea. 1"x2"x 12" pcs are used as supports for the top and bottom and 4 ea. 6"x 6" pcs cut on a 90* for corner legs that help the rack stand with wobbling when sticks are removed or inserted.

I used a 1 1/2" spade bit to cut the holes as that is what I had in my tool chest. I would suggest using a 2" hole as some of my larger sticks won't fit the 1 1/2". If and when I make another stand I will use my jig saw to cut the larger holes as I cannot find spade bits over 1 1/ 2" around here and hole saws are rather pricey. I attached pics at several angles to help visualize how it is put together. Hope this helps. Keep us posted on how you get along with yours.

Mark


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Excellent, thanks for taking the time to post those pics and dimensions. I have the luxury of hole saw so heed your advice and make the holes 2 inches.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

sean if you if you go to general waking stick discussions and scroll to page 5 there is a picture of the rack i use in the heading "work inprogress ".

It holds about 44 sticks . It was made from of cuts of wood i had kicking about ,I still use it .I had only cut 1.25 inch hole in it with a hole saw. Its a bit tight for a few of the shanks as some of the chest nut are about that size at the top but as they taper down its a snug fit . But most of the shanks fit well in it .

good luck with yours


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks cobalt. Another good functional rack. Those are the style I'll be looking at building.

Cheers,
Sean


----------

